# MicroSD Speed



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I see "SDHC class: Class 2/4" in the MicroSD descriptors; does that mean that ShopTemp decides the card speed for me?


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

It means that it's a class 2 card.

(Darn spacebar sticking on me X.x)


----------



## sinan (Dec 3, 2010)

Speaking of SDHC classes what is the recommended speed for flascarts? I was going to get a class 6, but now I'm thinking that a class 4 may be fast enough. Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> Speaking of SDHC classes what is the recommended speed for flascarts? I was going to get a class 6, but now I'm thinking that a class 4 may be fast enough. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks


Class is write speed, what matters for flash carts is read speed and latency.

Higher-class cards tend to be made better and so will often have better all-around specs, but it's still possible for a class 4 to have a higher read and better latency than a class 6.


----------

